# clamav-clamd starts slowly and immediately exits itself



## Cthulhux (Jan 20, 2016)

For some yet unknown reason, the issues mentioned in the topic are occurring on my FreeBSD machine. Interestingly, there's no sign of an error in clamav/clamd.log.

Does anyone of you have a clue here?


----------



## da1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Try using the --debug option maybe?


----------

